# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Επισκευή Φακου χειρός που  Διαθέτει LED

## Hidden Hammer

Καλημέρα.....
Γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να επισκευάσω εναν Φακό χειρός που διαθέτεί LED;
Πρόκειται για έναν Φακό "Trustfire"με Led CREE και την τελευταία φορά που λειτουργησε μυρισε μια χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά"Καμενου"
Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι τα LED ή το αυτόματο που ρυθμίζει τις φάσεις λειτουργίας
Ενέργειες που έχω κάνει:
-Εχω καθαρίσει τις επαφές
-εχω βάλει καινουργιες μπαταρίες
Ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## bchris

Δεν θα πρεπει πρωτα να δεις τι εχει καει?

----------


## agis68

η μυρωδιά καμένου προέρχεται συνήθως είτε απο πυκνωτή που έχει σκάσει ή απο το τρανσίστορ που κάνει power up το ρεύμα απο τις μπαταρίες. Τα led λογικά δεν είναι αν και τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται....Ανέβασε καμιά φωτό να δουμε το κύκλωμα και με πολύμετρο που να τσεκάρει διοδους τσεκαρε τα λεντ ενα προς ενα. Προσπάθησε στη πλακέτα να μυρίσεις τα εξαρτήματα. Μάλλον καποιος πυκνωτής έσκασε.

----------

